# Piraya Finally Shows Itself.



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

He's also started eating more than 1 piece of shrimp at a time








Just did a water change today and he came out from behind his rock, did not have time to clean the glass.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful fish! Driftwood looks sweet too! You n moondemon should hook-up n spawn some piraya


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Sharp looking piraya you have there!


----------



## PaYaRa_12 (May 14, 2008)

I love pirayas, your piraya is very nice.I think its a diamond piraya.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you all, I have to clean the glass and catch him out in the daylight, then his colours really pop.Was begining to give up on this guy, I am so relieved he's starting to come out of his shell, I know better but I'm still the impatient type.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

freshwater really helps alot, my piraya darkens with a cool water change. sits in the middle of the tank infront of the glass and swims around after the cold water. beautiful fish, capturing the blue scales is hard. very nice man


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

marco said:


> freshwater really helps alot, my piraya darkens with a cool water change. sits in the middle of the tank infront of the glass and swims around after the cold water. beautiful fish, capturing the blue scales is hard. very nice man


Thanks Marco, as much as I'd like to take credit for "capturing the blue" this guy just has amazing colour which I hope to post soon.
I do water changes that are temperature matched, and yes I have noticed all my fish seem refreshed and active afterward. I will try dropping the temperature a few degrees and see how they react.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow!! very nice yellow piraya man congrats!!.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice.............


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Very nice piraya


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looking great imp, nice to hear that he's coming out of his shell


----------



## thaos95 (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks guys, this P has amazing colouring, ironically he was a trade in that sat in the store for over six months, eat pellets too.
I hope to get some size out of him, lots of foods and water changes! 
He'll never know how close he came to being traded for a shoal of gold macs, fortunately I gave him more time and it's starting to pay off.


----------

